# Symbian bluetooth action in portage!

## Loke

UPDATED: 13-07-2004

Tested on 2.6.3 - 2.6.7. 2.4.X should also work

I now have a nice Siemens SX1, and can once again start hacking on this project. Ive removed old info in this document and rewritten some so it should make more sence now.

Hello fellow hackers,

Finally got some time to "waste", and decided to whip up some Symbian bluetooth action for gentoo.

First things first - this is the hardware you need:

* A Symbian device (Nokia 3650 / Nokia 76X0 / Nokia N-Gage / Nokia 92X0 / Ericsson P800 / Siemens SX1 etc)

* A bluetooth device supported by linux or IrDA receiver supported by linux or perhaps a serial cabel

* Of course you need a computer running linux of some kind too

On to the software part - this is what you need from outside portage:

* p3nfsd from http://www.koeniglich.de/p3nfs.html

Install the following from portage:

bluez-libs

bluez-pan

bluez-sdp

bluez-utils

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DO NOT  INSTALL bluez-kernel under _ANY_ circumstances. It is forbidden and very very very bad thing (TM) to do. If you want to know why, take a look at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18571 This is why we need to patch our kernel in the first place 
> 
> 

 

This has been deprecated info for some time now, as the latest gentoo and vanilla kernels have the latest bluez support. Also the bluez-kernel is masked, so people shouldnt end up with it anyway.

Relevant kernel config:

```

% modprobe config;cat /proc/config|less

(...)

CONFIG_BLUEZ=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_SCO=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BLUEZ_HCIUSB=m

(...)

```

Another very very very bad thing (TM) to do, is compile in support for bluetooth under the USB section. Contrary to what you'd think, you must _NOT_ do this. If you already have it as a module (bluetooth.o), you have to prevent it from loading by adding for example:

```

alias bluetooth off

```

to /etc/modules.d/aliases - after the kernel is in place and up and running, its time to test the bluetooth adapter. I use a _very_ cheap MSI bluetooth usb dongle and its working like a charm. The MSI bluetooth dongle exist both in a internal version and external version. The internal version only works on MSI motherboards, and the external one works on any USB port. Refer to FAQ at bluez.sourceforge.net if you have trouble setting the bluetooth adapter up. I just have to load the modules:

```

modprobe bluez

modprobe hci_usb,

```

and its up and running. You bring the bluetooth network up with the command:

```

hciconfig hci0 up

```

And you scan for devices with the commands:

```

hcitool scan

or

hcitool inq

```

If bluetooth is enabled on your device, and it is set to be visible on the network, you should see it listed with the above commands, eg. something like this:

```

%hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX       Siemens SX1

```

Please note that the bluetooth adress has been scrambled in the above example...

Now install the p3nfsd program:

```

tar zxvf p3nfsd-5.12.tar.gz

cd p3nfsd-5.12

./configure

make

make install

```

or

```

rpm -ivh p3nfsd-5.12.rpm --nodeps

```

Actually, you can just grab the rpm file also and install this if you got the rpm tools  :Smile:  (Whatever happened to that p3nfsd ebuild I submitted? It havent surfaced in portage yet. Gonna have  a look-see about this...)

If you are still awake, its perhaps comforting to know that you are soon finished  :Cool:  Ok, with p3nfsd in place, you need to install the nfsclient on your handheld Symbian device. Several different nfsclients are included in the p3nfsd package (the files with the .sis extension), so choose the correct one for your Symbian device. Refer to the readme's in the p3nfsd package. (Im not sure about this, but it looks like you do need Windows to install the client on the device - maybe ask a less-educated-friend if you can borrow his windows for 5 min and install the client  :Wink:  )

Ok, the last thing which needs to be installed, is these two other scripts Ive written:

The first one goes in /etc/conf.d/ and is called symbian:

```

# Specify where in the file system you want your

# device to be mounted. The default is /mnt/psion,

# and does NOT need to be specified.

#MOUNTDIR="/mnt/symbian"

# Specify your device BDADDR - this is MANDATORY!

# You can find the device BDADDR by issuing the

# command: 'hcitool inq'

BDADDR="00:00:00:00:00:00"

# Specify what channel you want to use - this is MANDATORY!

# Default for Nokia 3650 / Nokia 7650 / Nokia N-Gage is channel 3

# Default for Ericsson P800 is channel 4

# Default for newer series60 (Siemens SX1, Nokia 7650) is channel 11

CHANNEL="11"

# Specify what terminal type to use - this is MANDATORY!

# Bluetooth is normally /dev/rfcomm0 for 2.4.X and /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0 for 2.6.X

# Serial is noramlly /dev/ttyS0

# IrDA is normally /dev/ttyIR0

# DEVTYPE="/dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0"

# Specify your device type from the selection below - this is MANDATORY!

# EPOC/16 is -series3 / -series3a

# EPOC/32 is -series5

# Nokia 3650 / Nokia 7650 / Nokia N-Gage (SymbianOS 6.0) is -series60

# Nokia 92X0 (SymbianOS 7.0) is -n9210

# Ericsson P800/P900 (SymbianOS 7.0) is -UIQ

#

# {series3, series3a, series5, series60, n9210, p800, p900}

#

DEVICE="series60"

#Not yet used

#PASSWORD=""

#USER=""

#SPEED=""

```

Of course, you need to set all of these variables to suite your setup. The file should give you enough hints on how to do this correctly.

The other script is also called symbian, and goes into /etc/init.d : 

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

#NB! Config is in /etc/conf.d/symbian

depend() {

        need modules portmap

}

checkconfig() {

#       The following two modules should be given an alias in /etc/modules.d/aliases

#       from the symbian ebuild, so they are autoloaded when needed. Perhaps all four...

#       modprobe bluez &> /dev/null

#       modprobe hci_usb &> /dev/null

        modprobe rfcomm &> /dev/null

        modprobe l2cap &> /dev/null

        if [ ! -e /proc/bluetooth ] ; then

                eerror "Bluetooth not supported by the kernel"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -e /proc/bluetooth/rfcomm ] ; then

                eerror "Module rfcomm not loaded or compiled into the kernel"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ ! -e /proc/bluetooth/l2cap ] ; then

                eerror "Module l2cap not loaded or compiled into the kernel"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ -e /etc/conf.d/symbian ]; then

                source /etc/conf.d/symbian

        else

                eerror "/etc/conf.d/symbian is missing"

                return 1

        fi

        #Replace this with net.hci0 perhaps...

        hciconfig hci0 up

        rfcomm bind $DEVTYPE $BDADDR $CHANNEL

}

start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Mounting Symbian $DEVICE device on $MOUNTDIR - Please accept the connection on the device"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/p3nfsd \

                -- -dir $MOUNTDIR -$DEVICE -tty $DEVTYPE

        eend $? "Failed to start the symbian service - Please verify your settings in /etc/conf.d/symbian"

}

stop() {

        # I have to zap the service after its shut down, because

        # start-stop-daemon is retarded :-)

        ebegin "Releasing Symbian device from $MOUNTDIR"

        /bin/ls $MOUNTDIR/exit &> /dev/null

        /etc/init.d/symbian zap &> /dev/null

        rfcomm release all

        eend $? "Failed to stop the symbian service - Maybe NFS is stuck in the mud again"

}

```

Now, if you (or I hehe) havent made any mistakes, you should be all set. The A4 approach would now be:

* Activate bluetooth on the Symbian device, and make it visible on the network

* Start the nfsclient on the Symbian device, and activate the correct mode

* Start the symbian service on your linux box

Ok, correct mode you say? Well, the nfsclient on the Symbian device starts in IR mode, and if you are using that you should be ok. 

UPDATE: I now have a laptop with IR set up, and p3nfsd also work over IR. The init symbian script should be rewritten to not just check bluetooth functionality, but also IR if thats selected in the conf symbian file. 

To get the nfsclient to swith to bluetooth, you press the joystick on the device or scroll the wheel up 1 notch on the P800. You should see the different modes written to the screen (either IR or bluetooth). After the correct mode is selected, you have 30 seconds to do:

```

/etc/init.d/symbian start

```

To terminate the connection, do:

```

/etc/init.d/symbian stop

```

If everything goes as planned, the Symbian device will ask if you accept the connection - press yes - and thats it! The filesystem on the Symbian device is now mounted over NFS in the mountdir you specified in /etc/conf.d/symbian (remember to create the dir you specify!).

TIP: If you authorize your computer on your device, you can mount the device without accepting the connection. The authorization is done under the bluetooth application on the device.

Ive got _many_ more ideas on how to evolve this project further, but please report problems suggestions etc Feedback is always appreciated  :Smile: 

Cheers!Last edited by Loke on Tue Jul 13, 2004 8:29 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## CHerzog

I can allways transfer the first picture, but when I try the second it breaks the transfer at half of the file and in the Dispay of my Nokia7650 I can read sonething like this:

f f f l g g l g g g g g l g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g r r r r g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g > f g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g

When I stop symbian and start again I can copy the next.

Any hints? 

Or do you need any more Informations? 

Tell me - I tell you.

Christian

----------

## CHerzog

Now I try to copy all files (cp *.jpg ~) and it works. But when I try to copy with mc or want to view the filesystem with Konqueror I still get the error...

----------

## Loke

Cut'n'paste from one of the readme files from p3nfsd: 

 *Quote:*   

>  General notes: 
> 
> - If the bluetooth connection is terminated, than the p3nfs daemon will terminate too. 
> 
> - Parallel operations are not supported well (BUG?), so instead of "cp *" try tar, cpio or the like. 
> ...

 

 The second note explains pretty well what you are experiencing, I guess. I can copy as many files as I like, if follow these suggestions.

Edit: Yes, Ive also seen the konqueror bug - strange. Im currently investigating why this is happening. However p3nfsd doesnt implement a "true" protocol with error-detection, windowing etc. This is, however, something which is planned by the author in versions to come.

The "f f f l g g l g g g g g l g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g r r r r g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g > f g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g g " you are seeing on your device is normal. You can press h for help to see what they indicate. Its no problem shifting NFSClient in the background and use the device as normal btw.

Edit2: Now you're supposed to say: WOW! How cool is it mounting my Symbian device under Gentoo!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## CHerzog

You did a great Job!

Christian

----------

## pjp

Moved from Portage & Programming.

----------

## tojo

 *Loke wrote:*   

> Ive done some modifications to the p3nfsd program, and Im talking to the developer now about implementing them in a new offisial version. I'll tell you later what you need to change, to get the retail version of p3nfsd to work. Im also writing an ebuild for p3nfsd, but due to Makefile difficulties it is taking longer than I first expected. p3nfsd will however surface in portage soon.

 

Just got my bluetooth working with my nokia 7650. I tried the p3nfs, but it hangs and I can't see any files in the mount point. You told about modifications to p3nfsd program, what modifications have you done?

I use now obexserver and ussp-push programs to transfer files between my nokia and computer. Works great too. I have integrated ussp-push to my kde environment so I can transfer files easily to my nokia by single mouse click  :Smile: 

----------

## mr-simon

Thanks for this! This is amazing... I can now use my P800 with my laptop. I'd never managed to even get bluetooth working before.

I found I had to change one line in the init srcipt, in the start() function, to:

```
        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/p3nfsd \

                -- -$DEVICE -dir $MOUNTDIR -tty $DEVTYPE
```

I think it might be because I'm using a slightly later version of p3nfsd? (5.13a) Also, I had to specify $DEVICE as "UIQ" not "p800" as suggested in the comments for conf.d/symbian.

Still, great work! I've also put the .sis files from p3nfsd on my webby at http://www.highlyillogical.org/sis/ and fixed the mime types so that they *should* install automatically. This worked on my P800 at least, although I had to use the built-in browser to download the file, and not Opera. YMMV, but for me it having to dig out a Windoze box.

----------

## Hiryu

Works with only one minor problem.

If I specify a mount dir, p3nfsd hangs after mounting it (doesn't return to commandline) and is either very unstable (p800 mounted drives disappear) or just crashes completely.

If I use the standard mount dir (/mnt/psion) everything works fine, only if I move a lot of large files it looses the connection. The only way to get around this is to just copy all the files first and then delete them.

----------

## mr-simon

Strange. I had no problems mounting my P800 in /mnt/moonunit. Are you using the latest version of p3nfsd?

Not tried copying any particularly large files yet, I'm still waiting on a 128mb memory stick.  :Wink: 

----------

## lotas

im having a problem with my MSI Bluetooth USB key. i have an MSI board and its pluged directly into the board, not the USB2 card, which doesent seam to work. anyway, when i do a hciconfig hci0 up i get an error saying device not found. its in there and its flashing like it should. little red light stays on, little blue light flashes one in a while. its a Nokia7650 i want talking to it. any ideas?

----------

## Loke

Please bear in mind that the p3nfs package doesnt utilitize a "real" protocol, eg windowing and error-checking etc. So the copying and unstable operations you describe stems from this.

I havent submitted my package yet to portage, but if I get some free time soon Ill incorporate the suggested changes here and get it done.

Thanks for using my work, guys  :Smile:  Really appreciate it!

----------

## Loke

 *mr-simon wrote:*   

>  I found I had to change one line in the init srcipt, in the start() function, to:
> 
> ```
>         start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/p3nfsd \
> 
> ...

 

No, its because I added quiet flags to p3nfsd to make it support STFU mode, like I pointed out in the original post  :Smile:  Its quite easy, and doesnt make p3nfsd print things to stdout.

----------

## mr-simon

 *Loke wrote:*   

>  *mr-simon wrote:*    I found I had to change one line in the init srcipt, in the start() function, to:
> 
> ```
>         start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/p3nfsd \
> 
> ...

 

Yeah, but when I tried to start it using your script, it failed until I changed that line. Also calling p3nfsd with --help, didn't list a 'quiet' option, so I removed it. I also changed the order of the parameters to the way they were listeded in --help, and then it would start.

----------

## apyh

hey,

you mention not to add bt usb support in the kernel config.  

On a different note, I was wondering, what usb support do i need to include in, I have no usb devices so I 've never turned on usb support.

But now that I got a usb bt dongle, what usb support should I include?

----------

## apyh

Also, that kernel patch fails on gentoo-sources-r5

----------

## Loke

 *apyh wrote:*   

> Also, that kernel patch fails on gentoo-sources-r5

 

The patch is already applied on -r5 sources - When I wrote this, -r5 wasnt available and I had to do this myself.

As for USB support, that depends on what USB controller your motherboard / add-in card has. I recommend searching for an USB HOWTO to help you get started  :Smile: 

----------

## Hiryu

 *mr-simon wrote:*   

> Strange. I had no problems mounting my P800 in /mnt/moonunit. Are you using the latest version of p3nfsd?
> 
> 

 

Yep, tried it a couple of times. Everytime I try to mount it to a different dir it just locks up.

Would it be possible to create a backup of the entire phone and then restore it using the NFS client? Can I overwrite files that are in use? If so I no longer have a need for windows on my laptop  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anil_et

Hi,

I manage to run the bluez service on my laptop and it is detecting the device as T610.Anyone know how to access the files inside or connect to the system?

Any help is greately appreciated

Anil

----------

## thehyperintelligentslug

Hi,

The GNOME Bluetooth Subsystem looks quite interesting. Might give it a go over the weekend.

I, like anil_et, have a T610 and p3nfsd doesn't seem interested in it!

Cheers,

Neil.

----------

## monkeyBox

I'm having a really tough time getting my Belkin F8T001 USB adapter to work in linux.

I compiled all the bluetooth modules, and did not inclue the USB->bluetooth support like everyone says...  Here's what I tried:

```

$ modprobe bluez

$ modprobe hci_usb

$ bluefw usb 0xa5c/0x2033

$ hciconfig

$ hciconfig hci0 up

Can't get device info: No such device

```

and here's some kernel output:

```

Aug 15 13:25:31 monkeybox kernel: BlueZ Core ver 2.2 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Aug 15 13:25:31 monkeybox kernel: Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Aug 15 13:25:36 monkeybox kernel: BlueZ HCI USB driver ver 2.4 Copyright (C) 2000,2001 Qualcomm Inc

Aug 15 13:25:36 monkeybox kernel: Written 2000,2001 by Maxim Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

```

...and this is what I see when I plug in the bluetooth device:

```

Aug 15 13:25:36 monkeybox kernel: usb.c: registered new driver hci_usb

Aug 15 17:34:57 monkeybox kernel: hub.c: new USB device 00:09.0-2, assigned address 4

Aug 15 17:34:57 monkeybox kernel: usb.c: USB device 4 (vend/prod 0xa5c/0x2033) is not claimed by any

active driver.

```

Please help!!

----------

## squantom

hi,

I can't mount my nokia 3650.

hcitool scan lists:

```

metis root # hcitool scan

Scanning ...

        00:60:57:4C:CE:AC       Nokia3650

```

rfcomm lists:

```

metis root # rfcomm

rfcomm0: 00:60:57:4C:CE:AC channel 3 closed

metis root #

```

I am pretty sure I set up the /etc/conf.d/symbian file correct:

```

metis root # cat /etc/conf.d/symbian

 

MOUNTDIR="/mnt/nokia"

BDADDR="00:60:57:4C:CE:AC"

CHANNEL="3"

DEVTYPE="/dev/rfcomm0"

DEVICE="series60"

```

I Start the nfsclient on the Symbian device, and activate the Bluetooth/11 mode. Within the 30 seconds I start the symbian script with /etc/init.d/symbian start. And on my mobile I get a pop up wich asks for a password for a earlier bluetooth connection with windows. I have to type at least one character. And after OK I get an error on the mobile 

```
 failed (-33)
```

 and on linux 

```

metis root # /etc/init.d/symbian start

 * Mounting Symbian series60 device on /mnt/nokia - Please accept the connection on the device...

p3nfsd: version 5.13a, using /dev/rfcomm0 (115200), mounting on /mnt/nokia

tcsetattr TCSADRAIN: Input/output error

p3nfsd: to stop the server do "ls /mnt/nokia/exit". (pid 2592)

umount /mnt/nokia:Invalid argument                                        [ ok ]metis root # p3nfsd: exiting.

```

I can't delete the windows bloototh conection on my mobile. it just sucks. Google dosen't help me either.  :Question: 

My nokia firmware version is 2.5 and my kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r2. I use the p3nfs-5.13a version.

THX

----------

## maur8

 *squantom wrote:*   

> I have to type at least one character.

 

my early experience tells to me that the bluetooth pin must be at least 4 character. Apologize me for mistakes and bad english   :Very Happy: 

----------

## squantom

I have also tried 4 characters.  But on the linux side there is no possibility to enter a password or pin.  after entering the 4 characters the mobiles says failed -33. 

The problem is the p3nfsd authentification with pin or password. The /etc/conf.d/symbian file says password not supported yet. I have tried to authenticate with the hcitools and the config files in /etc/bluetooth/, but no success.

THX

----------

## sKewlBoy

You can always give gammu a try (check it at freshmeat).

----------

## Paradoxx

i ned help whit my p3nfsd evrey time im traing to start it i get error 

/etc/init.d/symbian start

Can't create device: Address already in use

 * Mounting Symbian -p800 device on /mnt/p800 - Please accept the connection on the device...

p3nfsd version 5.13a

Usage: p3nfsd {-series3|-series3a|-series5|-series60|-n9210|-UIQ}

   [-v] [-v] [-v] [-nobackground]

   [-dir <directory>] [-user <uid>]

   [-tty <dev>] [-speed <baud>] [-tcp]

   [-conn <prog>] [-disconn <prog>]

   [-oldnfsc] [-noflow] [-timeout <msec>]

   [-epoc32_filesystem]

Series 3a only with nfsc:

   [-wakeup] [-shell prog]

Current settings:

  -dir /mnt/psion

  -user golab

  -tty /dev/ttyS0

  -speed 115200

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 117: --: command not found

 * Failed to start the symbian service - Please verify your settings in /etc/conf.d/symbian                                                               [ !! ] 

and /etc/conf.d/symbian luks like

#!/sbin/runscript 

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc. 

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2 

#NB! Config is in /etc/conf.d/symbian 

depend() { 

        need modules portmap 

} 

checkconfig() { 

#       The following two modules should be given an alias in /etc/modules.d/aliases 

#       from the symbian ebuild, so they are autoloaded when needed. Perhaps all four... 

#       modprobe bluez &> /dev/null 

#       modprobe hci_usb &> /dev/null 

        modprobe rfcomm &> /dev/null 

        modprobe l2cap &> /dev/null 

        if [ ! -e /proc/bluetooth ] ; then 

                eerror "Bluetooth not supported by the kernel" 

                return 1 

        fi 

        if [ ! -f /proc/bluetooth/rfcomm ] ; then 

                eerror "Module rfcomm not loaded or compiled into the kernel" 

                return 1 

        fi 

        if [ ! -f /proc/bluetooth/l2cap ] ; then 

                eerror "Module l2cap not loaded or compiled into the kernel" 

                return 1 

        fi 

        if [ -e /etc/conf.d/symbian ]; then 

                source /etc/conf.d/symbian 

        else 

                eerror "/etc/conf.d/symbian is missing" 

                return 1 

        fi 

        #Replace this with net.hci0 perhaps... 

        hciconfig hci0 up 

        rfcomm bind $DEVTYPE $BDADDR $CHANNEL 

} 

start() { 

        checkconfig || return 1 

        ebegin "Mounting Symbian $DEVICE device on $MOUNTDIR - Please accept the connection on the device" 

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/p3nfsd \ 

                -- -quiet -dir $MOUNTDIR -$DEVICE -tty $DEVTYPE 

        eend $? "Failed to start the symbian service - Please verify your settings in /etc/conf.d/symbian" 

} 

stop() { 

        # I have to zap the service after its shut down, because 

        # start-stop-daemon is retarded  :Smile: 

        ebegin "Releasing Symbian device from $MOUNTDIR" 

        /bin/ls $MOUNTDIR/exit &> /dev/null 

        /etc/init.d/symbian zap &> /dev/null 

        rfcomm release all 

        eend $? "Failed to stop the symbian service - Maybe NFS is stuck in the mud again" 

}

And /etc/conf.d/symbian

# Specify where in the file system you want your

# device to be mounted. The default is /mnt/psion,

# and does NOT need to be specified.

MOUNTDIR="/mnt/p800"

# Specify your device BDADDR - this is MANDATORY!

# You can find the device BDADDR by issuing the

# command: 'hcitool inq'

BDADDR="00:0A:D9:17:C4:A9"

# Specify what channel you want to use - this is MANDATORY!

# Default for Nokia 3650 / Nokia 7650 / Nokia N-Gage is channel 3

# Default for Ericsson P800 is channel 4

CHANNEL="4"

# Specify what terminal type to use - this is MANDATORY!

# Bluetooth is normally /dev/rfcomm0

# Serial is noramlly /dev/ttyS0

# IrDA is normally /dev/ttyIR0

DEVTYPE="/dev/rfcomm0"

# Specify your device type from the selection below - this is MANDATORY!

# EPOC/16 is -series3 / -series3a

# EPOC/32 is -series5

# Nokia 3650 / Nokia 7650 / Nokia N-Gage (SymbianOS 6.0) is -series60

# Nokia 92X0 (SymbianOS 7.0) is -n9210

# Ericsson P800 (SymbianOS 7.0) is -p800

#

# {series3, series3a, series5, series60, n9210, p800}

#

DEVICE="-p800"

#Not yet used

#PASSWORD=""

#USER=""

SPEED="115200"

do sombodey cnown what is wrong ?

----------

## Loke

I recommend trying to understand exactly what the script tries to automate. I should probably have rewritten the whole thing, but right now I dont have any free time to hack on this - sorry  :Sad: 

It is possible to do this manually, and if you figure it out, its much easier to understand what fails.

Sorry, I cant help more. Ill post an update here when I get some free time to improve this further.

----------

## kevin_i_orourke

Is bluez-kernel-2.3 still deprecated?

I've read through bug 18571 and that seems to suggest that with the new ebuilds everything will be OK.

The ebuild for bluez-bluefw still wants to build bluez-kernel though.

----------

## Jhurleston

I'm a bit new to Linux, Gentoo and this bluetooth stuff.

I made this mistake, before I found out about the advice below.

Is there a solution?

I clicked on the link below, and didn't understand to mutch. I saw the line about the bluetooth fix, does that mean that this bug, has been eliminated?

Also, do the ebuild files, enable me to do a manual fix of the source (src)?

 *Quote:*   

> DO NOT INSTALL bluez-kernel under _ANY_ circumstances. It is forbidden and very very very bad thing (TM) to do. If you want to know why, take a look at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=18571 This is why we need to patch our kernel in the first place 

 

who's perfect?

----------

## chomber

 *squantom wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> I can't mount my nokia 3650.
> 
> hcitool scan lists:
> ...

 

I got this same problem then I removed that second --quiet line from  

```

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/bin/p3nfsd \

                -- -$DEVICE -dir $MOUNTDIR -tty $DEVTYPE

```

Second I change symbian configuring CHANNEL from3 to 4 

```
/etc/conf.d/symbian

CHANNEL="4"

```

----------

## Josuke

take a look here 

http://datadevil.demon.nl/docs/bluetooth.html

----------

## Loke

I see people still are confused about the --quiet flag given to p3nfsd. I submitted a patch for p3nfsd to accept --quiet flags, so unless your p3nfsd has this patch (which it most certainly does not) it will give an error when giving the --quiet flag.

I promised to start working on this again this xmas, but unfortunately I dont have a bluetooth phone any more  :Sad:  So untill I can get a new one, I probably wont be able to test much after all.

----------

## Paradoxx

Loke can u update the howto so it worcs on kernel 2.6.0?

----------

## sirro

I made an ebuild for p3nfsd: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37010

If anyone is interested...

----------

## sumC

Hi all,

Heres a update for 2.6 kernel, although I couldn't get it to work for me  :Sad: 

First of all you don't need anything else then

bluez-libs 

bluez-utils 

bluez-bluefwThe kernel module is part of the mainline kernel. I used 2.6.4 which has the latest bluez kernel drivers.

In the /etc/conf.d/symbian script change these values:

DEVTYPE="/dev/rfcomm0" to "/dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0"

The location has changed in 2.6

And, CHANNEL="3" to "11"

From p3nfs homepage:

"due to a bug in nfsclient, it was usually 3 on series60 devices and 4 on the p800 up till nfsclient version 2.6. On newer versions it should be 11 if no program occupied this rfcomm port before."

In /etc/init.d/symbian on line:

"if [ ! -f /proc/bluetooth/rfcomm ] ; then"

change the "-f" to "-e"

And remove the -quiet from the start() function as noted earlier in this thread.

Start the nfsclient on the phone and start the deamon.

Theres a message on the phone asking you to accept the connection. Now it should work. 

I wasn't that lucky as usual.

The phone ask if I want to accept the connection. As soon as I press yes the client displays "connection closed ( -<some number>)" and the deamon stops with "nfs mount /mnt/nokia: (errno 19) No such device".

I get this error with or without the script and finally gave up.

Heres the exact output:

```
root@buddha sumC # /etc/init.d/symbian start

 * Mounting Symbian series60 device on /mnt/nokia - Please accept the connection on the device...

p3nfsd: version 5.15, using /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0 (115200), mounting on /mnt/nokia

p3nfsd: to stop the server do "ls /mnt/nokia/exit". (pid 17092)

nfs mount /mnt/nokia: (errno 19) No such device                               [ok]

root@buddha sumC #
```

----------

## Loke

Ive updated the original post so it works on 2.6.X kernels. Im hoping it works on 2.4.X also, but please report back on this. From a developers point-of-view an init-script should not check if the appropriate modules are loaded, like my symbian init script does. This should be handled by the kernel. Unfortunately, this doesnt always work as it should (for many reasons)

So when the layout in the /proc filesystem changed from 2.4.X to 2.6.X, it broke alot of applications and scripts. If the symbian init script complains about "missing" something, try to comment out that specific check in the script and see if it works. I havent decided yet how to solve this problem, since there are several solutions to the problem. Suggestions are welcome...

Also a note to you Sony Ericsson T610/T630/K700i users. This is intended for symbian devices, and will not work on your models. Perhaps openobex can help you push files over the BT-stack to your phone.

----------

